

Ask HN: What key question would you ask a software engineering hiring manager? - white_eskimo

I have a software development offer from a late-stage start up for what could be my first job out of college.<p>I'm trying to assess the engineering organization to see if I really am a good fit. I got to ask questions during the interview process, but want to follow up to better understand how they develop product.<p>I'm concerned that I may end up working to pay back technical debt and won't get a chance to work on new feature development. I see myself excelling at sales and business development in the long run, and want to build up the product-oriented skills needed to accomplish my long term goals. What questions will allow me to best gauge my potential for success at this company?<p>Questions asked thus far: 
1. Code unit test/review/check in policy 
2. Development methodologies &#38; software shipping schedule 
3. Ability for face time with customers
======
jpluscplusm
2 suggestions:

1) Why not ask the question you asked here? "How much of this role will be new
feature development?"

2) Don't assume that the /manager/ really has the low-level information that
will dictate how your time will be spent. Ask to meet the coders you'll be
working with (not a bad idea in any interview process!) and pop the questions:

"What state do you feel the codebase is in? How does new feature development
tend to get divvied out across the team? Which part of the product are you
most proud of? ... and least proud of?"

HTH

~~~
jey
> 2) Don't assume that the /manager/ really has the low-level information

If the manager isn't a "real programmer", even if (s)he doesn't actively code
anymore, I'd be nervous about working there.

~~~
jacquesm
That would make you nervous about 99% or so of all the IT jobs.

~~~
jey
Yes.

~~~
jacquesm
I haven't had a whole pile of bosses in my 'early career' but I do recall that
the only boss that was a serious headache was one that had been a programmer
earlier in life.

